# Too Many Fish in One Tank



## BlueSky (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi, I'm a new member here and is so excited to learn more about livebearers fish and also other freshwater fish.

I keep all of my fish in one tank (20 gallons) , they are: 30 pineapple swordtails fry (3 weeks old), 15 tuxedo platty fry (a week old) : those fry are all in a breeder net. I will let them go into the main tank after they are about 4 weeks old. Grown up Fish are: 2 mollies, 1 platty, 2 silver hatchet, 3 giant danios and 2 pineapple swordstails. I have too many in one tank already and I have my female pineapple swordtail about to give more babies within the next 2 or 3 days. What should I do 

I'm thinking about getting another 20 gallons fish tank.
My question is: Which fish should I move into a new tank? the giant danios and silver hatchet?
Should I keep all the livebearer in one tank? (they will have more babies then:-( Please help. Thank you.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Get rid of the giant danios. They need at least a 55G because they are such active swimmers.

I'd just split them up, silver hatchets and swordtails in one 20G, mollies and platy in the other one. Trade the giant danios in for some zebra danios and you'll be golden.

Porblem with livebearers are if you have males and females, there will be babies. So either keep just males, or just females. Most of the time the females are preggers already when you buy them.


----------



## BlueSky (Feb 27, 2009)

justintrask said:


> Get rid of the giant danios. They need at least a 55G because they are such active swimmers.
> 
> I'd just split them up, silver hatchets and swordtails in one 20G, mollies and platy in the other one. Trade the giant danios in for some zebra danios and you'll be golden.
> 
> Porblem with livebearers are if you have males and females, there will be babies. So either keep just males, or just females. Most of the time the females are preggers already when you buy them.


You're right, giant danios are active and very playful fish. I love to see them 

swim and chase each other. Interested also to breed my giant danios: I 

raised the water temperature, etc but I think the tank is too small for them.

Do you have any experience breeding giant danios? 

For the livebearers, I will separate the fish according to their gender and plan 

to give away those extra fish/ fry when they are bit bigger. Do you think any 

pet store will take them? Thanks for helping


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

petstores will love to take them if there free


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Most good independently-owned fish shops or pet shops will take in fish for credit or trade. The one I have had most dealings with will generally give you 1/2 of the price that they sell similar-sized fish of the same species.

Keep in mind that many livebearer females can store sperm for a long period of time. So even if you keep them without males, they can continue to become pregnant.


----------

